

One Hand Clapping - Entrepreneurship In Ann Arbor, Michigan - dennisgorelik
http://steveblank.com/2011/04/07/one-hand-clapping-%E2%80%93-entrepreneurship-in-ann-arbor-michigan/

======
forgotAgain
duplicate post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2419281>

